# Chapman: "Transformational Moment"



## steelyd (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey there,

I'm trying to get my Chapman application under way but I'm finding myself stuck on the "Transformational Moment" writing assignment. I was wondering if anyone can give me any insights about what they wrote/are going to write for this. Perhaps I've just had a boring life and that's why I can't figure this out... But more specifically, I'm curious how you have interpreted this - did you write it as an anecdote or story, or more like your personal statement, focusing on what you learned and personal growth?

Anything will be much appreciated!


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 12, 2008)

Based on my experience with USC's "Most Emotional Moment" requirement:

Recreate the moment.  Write it so the reader feels as if they are there with you.

It needs to be something...some event, that changed you.  

For example, I wrote about the day my dad died, but it was clear the memories were faded.  My mentor told me it was good, but not what they were looking for.  She told me to write of an emotional moment that I could still remember like yesterday.

So I wrote about the day I found out a close friend had died...on the eleven o clock news.  First person, present tense, if that matters.

Hope that helps.


----------



## MovieTeller (Nov 14, 2008)

Steelyd, I completely understand your stress over the whole application process, but I would recommend one thing first off. Relax... Don't over complicate it or over think it. 

I would say to think back to the moment or the time in your life that led to you wanting to go to film school. And simply explain that. 

Hope I was of some help. Good luck.


----------



## Tickpaintball (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi Steelyd, 

When I put in a application to Chapman (last spring) I wrote about the death of my mother.  The first half of the assignment was very narrative, talking about coming home from work, seeing the ambulance and whatnot.  It was me trying to set up the events and the "scene".  

Then it moved into a discussion on why and how this moment affected me and the ripples it sent through my life.  

I didn't talk about how it led me to film school, it didn't at all, but how it has affected who I am and who I want to be as a person.

I'd say with this assignment the key it to write from the heart.  Don't sweat the politics of the application on this one too much, focus on the emotion of the moment.

Best of luck!


----------



## wannabe2 (Nov 14, 2008)

Chapman waitlisted me last year, so I'm curious about this subject as well. Tinkpaintball..were you accepted? Also, how much film experience did you have if you were accepted?


----------



## Tickpaintball (Nov 14, 2008)

No Wannabe2, like you I was waitlisted.

I was not accepted because I did not have enough film experience.  I assume they liked my application and the submitted writing assignments, as they asked for (and continued asking for up until the start of the semester) samples of my work.

The bulk of my experience is in animation, Chapman wanted to see more samples of me working in live action, which I didn't have at the time.

So I guess take my advice with a grain of salt, since I didn't make it into Chapman.   

I will say that much of my Chapman application influenced my application to USC where I was accepted, so I think I've been doing something right in all these assignments.


----------



## MovieTeller (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't think acceptance into Chapman will be based solely on the transformational moment essay. I was fortunate enough to get in and from the people who were accepted as well, I think there is no one answer. It's mostly about getting to know who you are and what you bring to the table. Again, hope that helps some and good luck.


----------



## ganz (Nov 15, 2008)

i'd recommend focusing on an issue that highlights something unique about your background, in addition to the comments that jayimess and others made above.  i wrote mine about how i was kicked out of a pastor's position at a church because of a relationship i had with a woman there.  (sounds worse than it is, believe me.)  i think that helped me to stand out as both unique and emotionally complex.  it didn't relate in any way to film school.  when i got interviewed for usc, the professor asked me about my emotional experience essay, because he thought it was "an interesting story".  so, i think the subject of your essay should say something unique about you, be emotionally vivid, and raise the stakes, if possible.  hope that helps,

ganz


----------



## hoohaProductions (Nov 15, 2008)

woah... which essay are we talking about? Is this for the Dodge App or the common app? 

Oh boy, I better have gotten all my essays in. 

I wrote on "a topic of my choice" for the common app, my dream job for the supplemental app, and a creative resume on the same document... 

so was there something I'm missing?


----------



## hoohaProductions (Nov 15, 2008)

oh, this is the grad forum. Someone please tell me this is just the graduate application


----------



## Chris22 (Nov 17, 2008)

Like most who have been commenting, I'd suggest not to sweat it. The ”˜transformational moment' essay for Chapman's Grad application is more of a way to see your writing skills, in my opinion. I was having a difficult time thinking of a moment in my life to write about (because I did not have any). My transformational moment was not dramatic at all. I wrote about a study abroad trip I took to Italy alone and how it helped me step out of my comfort-zone, esp. without knowing the language...nothing dramatic. 

I was accepted into Chapman with a fellowship for cinematography (even though I declined for USC). I don't have much experience in actual live-action work; that's why I think a lot of it has to do with your writing skills and how you express yourself. Then again, if you're applying for the directing-emphasis, then you may need more film experience.

My advice: pick anything (and I mean anything) transformational and focus on writing it well.


----------

